# Coralife mounting legs



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anyone know if I can still use my versa top glass canopy when using the regular coralife legs(not the adjustable ones) on a 30" aqualight?

Thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, you can use the glass top with the legs.

I certainly *recommend* that you get the ones called Aqualight Plus. The come in two colors (either black or clear) and these are much stronger than the regular legs. These are the Plus legs. 
Black: Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products
Clear: Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products

Big Al's has both colors of the Plus legs for $6.99.
Black: Coralife Aqualight Plus Mounting Legs-4pk-Black at Big Al's Online
Clear: Coralife Aqualight Plus Mounting Legs-4 pk-Clear at Big Al's Online

*Don't* get the regular legs. They are very easy to break. I broke several before Coralife came out with the Plus legs. They come in black and clear also. These are the ones that you shouldn't get.
Black: Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products
Clear: Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures of my aqualight with the regular legs, so you can see how they sit on the aquarium. I haven't broken mine yet, but I could see how they could break easily, and I'm pretty careful when moving the light around. (I shouldn't have said that... I'll break one for sure now)


















Just so you know, the top is not completely closed at the front of the tank because I currently have my uv filter stuck to the front of the aquarium, so the cords are what's keeping the top from closing (was lazy and don't expect it to be there long), not anything having to do with the light/legs.

The only issue that I can think of has to do with where the bend in your top is. If it's under your light or directly under the legs it may not be easy to open your top very much unless you can move the fixture further back first. From the outside of one "foot" of the leg to the outside of the other is 6.25" on mine (I'm using the single bulb 96 watt, 36" aqualight), if that helps any. Also, the front legs on mine overlap the bend on my top by just the tiniest amount and keep the top from opening. I don't use my top anymore, but if I did I could just adjust the legs outward a little bit and I don't think it would be a problem anymore. I used to just move the fixture back some when I opened the top.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

tropism said:


> ..I haven't broken mine yet, but I could see how they could break easily, and I'm pretty careful when moving the light around. (I shouldn't have said that... I'll break one for sure now)


When I broke my first one, I called Coralife and they sent me a pack of four new ones free of charge. That's good customer service IMO!



tropism said:


> ...The only issue that I can think of has to do with where the bend in your top is. If it's under your light or directly under the legs it may not be easy to open your top very much unless you can move the fixture further back first...


All-Glass has a Versa Top called the Twin-Tube for some models of tanks. The back part is longer and the front part is shorter. It's made for light fixtures that are 6 inches wide or so. The Dr.'s carry them. Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Tops


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks guy's
Thats exactly what I needed to know,I appreciate it


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

One other question,does the leg mount to the rim of tank in any way?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

hiittman said:


> One other question,does the leg mount to the rim of tank in any way?


The bottom of the legs form something like an upside down, turned around upper case "L."

The bottom of the "L" rests on the top of the frame and the side of the "L" rest on the outside of the frame.

You can see what I call the bottom of the "L" in tropism's pictures. It rests on the top of the frame. You can't see what I call the side of the "L" in the pictures.

Here's a better view of them. They show the clear ones. The "L" part is at the bottom. Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Coralife Aqualight Accessories

I hope that this makes sense.

The top of the legs attach to a metal part shaped somewhat like a parallelogram that fits into the fixture's groove. The leg and metal piece is held in place by a screw.


----------



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

So it just sits on the rim,no screw or anything?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

That's correct.

And, you can adjust how snug or loose that you want them touching the sides of the aquarium frame. That's because the grooves run the full length of the fixture and on both sides of the fixture.

I've seen pictures of people using a longer Aqualight on a shorter aquarium because of the adjustability of the legs. I remember one person that had a 24" 65 watt Aqualight on a 10 gallon tank that is 20" long. There were some great looking plants in the tank also.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

sorry, I didn't think to get a picture of the side! :doh: I just wanted to add something, in case it wasn't already clear from what Left C said. Because of the parts of the feet that sit on the outside of the tank rim, if the legs are installed properly (and the screws holding the legs to the light are tight enough) the aqualight fixture can't move left or right and fall into the aquarium.



Left C said:


> When I broke my first one, I called Coralife and they sent me a pack of four new ones free of charge. That's good customer service IMO!


That *is* pretty good customer service!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

tropism said:


> sorry, I didn't think to get a picture of the side! :doh: I just wanted to add something...


That smash looks like you'll have a fine goose egg on your forehead.[smilie=l:

Your pictures helped greatly. You just can't look at the Dr.'s picture of the legs and visualize how they look installed.

I hope that goose egg is gone by tomorrow.


----------

